# Recommendations for a Metric Wrap around bridge with individual string intonation



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

So I have an el cheapo Epi LP Jr that came free with a video game (Rocksmith)! The intonation is horrible and I want to make it playable without sinking a ton of money into it; the guitar is worth keeping around for an emergency of maybe leaving in an open G tuning, but I have no illusions about modding it into a high end machine. I just want it playable and fun.

Problem is, most of the bridges I am finding cost more than the guitar. The Tone Pros stuff is big $

Does anyone have any recommendations? I don't want complete cheap crap. There also must be but a way to adjust each string's intonation separately and, as an import, I am assuming it has to be metric spacing/measurements.

Is there anything out there?

Thanks
TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

No comments? Hmm, I went ahead and changed the thread's title in case it was reading as a WTB ad.

Is there anywhere (preferably in Canada) I could pick something like this up?

TG


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

As far as adjustable wrap tailpieces go you're looking at a part of the market that doesn't have many affordable options. I know of tonepros and Pigtail. Both are $$$. I believe there are Wilkinson offerings in Allparts' catalogue which is available at Long and McQuade. I think the Wilkinson adjusts the strings in pairs ala 3-saddle Tele bridges. Probably works great but I've never used it. For what it's worth I have an aluminum Faber wrap tailpiece on my SG Junior that isn't adjustable but intonates perfectly. But again, big $$$. Good luck on your search!


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

traynor_garnet said:


> No comments? Hmm, I went ahead and changed the thread's title in case it was reading as a WTB ad.
> 
> Is there anywhere (preferably in Canada) I could pick something like this up?
> 
> TG


This pigtail is made for import Epi's (among others...) and are quite light:
http://www.pigtailmusic.com/Products.php#IntonatableTailPiece

Best of luck with your search


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have the same guitar with a P90 pickup. While I can never get the intonation perfect I can get it very, very close,. All guitars have trade offs. I love this guitar but it is a cheap guitar. Sometimes you just have to accept that. It has a tone all it's own and a decent neck. If the B or G string is off a cent or two high up the neck I've come to accept that. The guitar really comes into it's own with quite a bit of gain so it's really not that noticeable. I find I have to adjust the truss rod for an almost flat neck with very little relief and as low an action as I can get to get the best intonation. Sticking to the original string gauge is also important. Too big a change in gauge will make intonation impossible. I think these came with 10-46s. I use 9-42s. Just checking but you do know that you set the intonation by changing the angle of the bridge with the two screws at the back of the bridge? Don't mean to offend but someone not familiar with a wraparound bridge might not know that.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've bought one of the compensated bridges from BezDez for my Agile LP JR copy. Much better than the one it came with.

http://stores.ebay.com/bezdez/_i.html?_dmd=1&_nkw=compensated+bridge

They have a 1800 number to order direct. PM me if you want it. They're in Ontario.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmmm, I cannot remember if I changed the strings or not. I remember thinking the original strings were terrible but I cannot remember what if I swapped them. I use 9s on my strats so if I did change the gauge this might be the problem.

I have adjusted the bridge using the two screws but it still isn't close enough. I am not expecting perfection but the intonation is off enough that even root position chords are out from each other.

No offense take at all. Thanks for the tips.



Kerry Brown said:


> I have the same guitar with a P90 pickup. While I can never get the intonation perfect I can get it very, very close,. All guitars have trade offs. I love this guitar but it is a cheap guitar. Sometimes you just have to accept that. It has a tone all it's own and a decent neck. If the B or G string is off a cent or two high up the neck I've come to accept that. The guitar really comes into it's own with quite a bit of gain so it's really not that noticeable. I find I have to adjust the truss rod for an almost flat neck with very little relief and as low an action as I can get to get the best intonation. Sticking to the original string gauge is also important. Too big a change in gauge will make intonation impossible. I think these came with 10-46s. I use 9-42s. Just checking but you do know that you set the intonation by changing the angle of the bridge with the two screws at the back of the bridge? Don't mean to offend but someone not familiar with a wraparound bridge might not know that.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. However, most of these replacements are the same price as the guitar! I will keep looking and any intonation tips would also be appreciated.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I wonder is this would work:

http://www.stewmac.com/Hardware_and...tar_Bridges/Adjustable_Wraparound_Bridge.html


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I would check the nut if root position chords are off. The bridge normally affects things way up the neck. Try a capo on the first or second fret and see if the intonation is better on chords on the first few frets. If it is then the nut is off.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

@Kerry, any chance you can elaborate on the possibility of the nut being off? I dont understand...if it is 90 degrees to the fretboard, how can it be off?


----------

